# Sticky  Official help Discussion and questions related to Official Horse Forum Photography Competition



## AnotherEquestrian

Are you permitted to post photos taken by a family member who has given permission to do so? I didn't see anything against such in the rules, but I figured I would go ahead and ask anyway.


----------



## TaMMa89

@AnotherEquestrian Yes you can. If you have the family member's permission, go ahead.


----------



## QtrBel

So many of November's were "between the ears" maybe next time we do a trail theme that can be the theme.


----------



## younghorsetrainer

For the December pictures, I don't have any holiday themed pics and won't have any, and don't have any snow. Is a picture that is taken in December will do or does it have to have holiday themed or snow pics?


----------



## QtrBel

The photos should be holiday themed or seasonal. As your season doesn't include snow then something representative of the season you are in. That would be summer currently? Correct? Alternately you could post a photo from your winter.


----------



## younghorsetrainer

Okay thanks!!


----------

